# مفاجأة الموسم .... برنامج hap 4.5



## أسامة الحلبي (16 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

أخوتي الأعزاء أقدم اليوم لكم وحصرياً في منتدانا الغالي ولأول مرة النسخة الأخيرة من البرنامج الشهير HAP 4.5 :78: وقد حصلت عليه من يومين فقط من كاريير جدة.


رابط التحميل للملف الأول:
http://ifile.it/ih2uysl

رابط التحميل للملف الثاني:
http://ifile.it/qdtce1h

مرفق ملف الإضافات الجديدة في النسخة الأخيرة.



mohamed mech قال:


> رابط واحد للبرنامج كامل
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/B8iDggGC/HAP_45.html
> 
> و قد علمت انه يلزم الاتصال بمندوب كاريير للحصول على كود التفعيل



الرجاء التأكد من تحميل الملفات وإبلاغي فوراً في حال أنها لا تعمل

لا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (16 يوليو 2010)

هل من نبذة عن عمل و فائدة البرنامج ؟؟؟؟
وشكرا لك


----------



## ashrafnagi (16 يوليو 2010)

الروابط مش شغاله وشكرا لتعبك معانا


----------



## mohamed mech (16 يوليو 2010)

تسلم يا هندسة
الروابط تعمل عندى
و بعد التنزيل سيتم رفعها على روابط اخرى للاخوة بإذن الله

بارك الله فيك
فعلا قنبلة 2010


----------



## mohamed mech (16 يوليو 2010)

نأمل من المشرف تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## appess (16 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله فيك
كما يقال حاجة تعقد


----------



## appess (16 يوليو 2010)

فعلا موضوع يستحق التثبيت بعد اضافة روابط تحميل أخرى


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (17 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعة الروابط تعمل عندي ... ويا ريت الي استطاعوا تنزيل الملفات إعادة رفعها على مواقع أخرى لأني تعبت كتير برفعها وحاولت بكل ملف عدة مرات ... لذلك يا ريت يتم رفعها على مواقع أخرى لتعم الفائدة

الأخ mostafasaad2006 ...
يعتبر برنامج HAP من أشهر برامج حساب الحمل الحراري وأكثرها دقة وسهولة


----------



## Atatri (17 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و الله موضوع يستحق التثبيت ولكن ارجو رفع البرنامج على موقع اخر
و لكم جزيل الشكر،،،


----------



## Bilal Al Melegy (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير شربك (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على كرمك ومحبتك
وعدم التمسك بما لديك لخاصيتك 
هذا من صفات الرجوله الحقيقيه


----------



## hsfarid (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى لكن البرنامج بعد التسطيب بيطلب الكود المسموح


----------



## ayman_salah (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك على هذه المشاركة المفيدة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكور مهندس مصطفي فعلا زي ما قال الزملاء قنبلة الموسم 
خلينا نحاول نسطيبه
و اكيد حنشكرك مرة تانية 
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## amirreza_kn (17 يوليو 2010)

Thank you
please :customer number & authorization code


----------



## السيد زرد (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكن الروابط حاولت كثيرا ولم تعمل


----------



## appess (17 يوليو 2010)

نزلت البرنامج لكن يحتاج إلى رقم النسخة
و رمز التفعيل 
و الحل ياشباب
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ساكانا (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي ,, و الله يعطيك العافية ,,


----------



## المتكامل (17 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم على مجهودك ......................


----------



## mohamed mech (18 يوليو 2010)

رابط واحد للبرنامج كامل

http://www.4shared.com/file/B8iDggGC/HAP_45.html

و قد علمت انه يلزم الاتصال بمندوب كاريير للحصول على كود التفعيل


----------



## engtekno (19 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل انا نزلت الملفات بس بعد ال setup يطلب customor number مش عارف ادخل للبرنامج بعد تسطيبه ولك الشكر على الافادة


----------



## mesteramin (23 يوليو 2010)

salam 
svp j'ai télécharger hap 4.50 mais j'ai pas customer number et autorization code vous pouvez m'aide


----------



## eng_ahm_moh (17 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## hamadalx (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير .......................... أستاذ ورئيس قسم يابطل


----------



## محب الحرمين (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا بطل


----------



## rammzi2008 (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله الخير الكثير


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (17 أغسطس 2010)

يسلمو بس يا ريت لو تكمل معروفك و تنزل customor number 

ومشكور جداً على مجهودك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير
ونحن بانتضار تفعيل البرنامج


----------



## Bilal Al Melegy (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
لكن أين الكود


----------



## م شهاب (19 أغسطس 2010)

badran mohammed قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير
> ونحن بانتضار تفعيل البرنامج


 
:32:


----------



## komaher (20 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع وأتمنى نزول السيريال لتتم الاستفادة


----------



## مهندس/سيف الدين (26 أغسطس 2010)

Eng.Mo'ath قال:


> يسلمو بس يا ريت لو تكمل معروفك و تنزل customor number
> 
> ومشكور جداً على مجهودك



يا ريت لو تكمل معروفك و تنزل customor number


----------



## م. رياض النجار (26 أغسطس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير يا حبيب وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## chootymalli (28 أغسطس 2010)

Dear Mechanism, There is no Surprise season for Hap 4.5 program, unless if you share the customor number and Athorization code. Otherwise your files are just rubbish only 

Anyone can download this two files from carrier web site without any problem but need customor number and authorization code to use thesoftware.

http://www.docs.hvacpartners.com/idc/groups/public/documents/software


----------



## محمود سند (29 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم إيدك الروابط شغالة


----------



## حمود عبدالله حمود (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*Hap 4.5 برنامج*

أخي الكريم مهندس محمد. البرنامج بحاجة الى كود التشغيل وبدون ذلك فلا يمكن تشغيله حتى لو كان الرابط محكماً وتم تنزيله وتثبيته بنجاح. فقبل أن يدور البرنامج يطلب معلومتين هما البريد الألكتروني الذي تم به التنزيل من موقع الشركة المصنعة ورقم التشغيل الخاص الذي زودت به الشركة. هل بإمكانك أن تعلمني بذلك إن أمكن مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## ammar-sl (12 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## amr fathy (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sd_abs (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
لكن المشكلة انه البرانمج لايعمل فعند تنصيبة ومحاولة تشغيلة يطلب customer number و Aothurization code فها من الممكن ارسال السيريال او الكود الخاص بهذا البرنامج
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## ahmed bary (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر ولكن اين الكود


----------



## laimoh (26 سبتمبر 2010)

! No serial number


----------



## Eng.Ihab_Mansour (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور بارك الله فيك*


----------



## الريحانى123 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

فضلا ً أخى الكريم : بعد تسطيب البرنامج طلب الاتى
1-customer number
2-Authorization Code
برجاء المساعدة وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## pronaj (21 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you for the file hap is a very important program for heat/cool load calculation but it seems that the program above (4.5) needs an activation code.
thank you in advance
GOD Bless


----------



## amirhelmy (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا الروابط شغالة وزي الفل وحملته وشغال كويس الحمد لله 
لو تعرف بقي كمان تشوف برنامج حساب الأحمال للزامل تبقي خدمتنا قوي عشان البرنامج ده جامد قوي وفيه مزايا جامده كمان بالاضافة للهاب طبعا 
معلش هنتعبك معانا يا هندسة


----------



## حسين ابوالعلا (26 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى الكريم 
انا نزلت برنامج الهاب 4.5 و لكن محتاج customer id
and code please provide me
thanks


----------



## mgeldin (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً والاخوه الذين اعادوا رفع الموضوع


----------



## ساندي الخولي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك بس فين الباسورد للتشغيل


----------



## الخليفة المامون (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا 
ولكن ماهى auth code&custmer number
الرجاء الافادة


----------



## مستريورك (28 أكتوبر 2010)

رائع 
مشكور


----------



## zanitty (7 نوفمبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> رابط واحد للبرنامج كامل
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/B8iDggGC/HAP_45.html
> 
> و قد علمت انه يلزم الاتصال بمندوب كاريير للحصول على كود التفعيل


يلزم الاتصال بمندوب كارير للحصول على كود التفعيل للشركات حيث يقوم مولد السيريالات عندهم بربط اسم الشركه برقم التفعيل الخاص بها فبالتالى يظهر اسم الشركه فى التقارير

اما للاستعمال الشخصى فوالله اعلم يمكن تنصيب ملف ال x-builder كما تم توضيحه فى هذا الموضوع من قبل http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t134689.html

و هى طريقه ناجحه فى كل الاصدارات السابقه و لا اعلم مدى نجاحها فى هذا الاصدار و لكن وجب التنويه للتجربه
و بالمناسبه الملف موجود بالفعل جوا الفولدر اللى رافعه اخونا ميكانيزم و اللى انت رفعته
يبقى الحل اننا نستبه الملف ده الاول و بعدها نستب البرنامج
و ادعوا لى بقى لو ظبطت


----------



## zanitty (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الملف موجود فى الرابط الاول للاخ ميكانيزم


----------



## zanitty (7 نوفمبر 2010)

zanitty قال:


> يلزم الاتصال بمندوب كارير للحصول على كود التفعيل للشركات حيث يقوم مولد السيريالات عندهم بربط اسم الشركه برقم التفعيل الخاص بها فبالتالى يظهر اسم الشركه فى التقارير
> 
> اما للاستعمال الشخصى فوالله اعلم يمكن تنصيب ملف ال x-builder كما تم توضيحه فى هذا الموضوع من قبل http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t134689.html
> 
> ...





zanitty قال:


> الملف موجود فى الرابط الاول للاخ ميكانيزم


طب و الله الارجنتين من غير وانيتى ما تسوى حاجه و اهى شالت 4 من المانيا 
الطريقه نفعت يا بهوات
يا ريت بقى حد من المشرفين يشرح طريقه التثبيت فى المشاركه الاولى 

ملحوظه
ملف ال x-builder اللى فى الرابط بتاع محمد ميك مش مضغوط صح فبالتالى مش بيتفك ضغطه
الملف اللى شغال بتاع ميكانيزم اللى فى المشاركه الاولى

سلام بقى و بكره تيجونا


----------



## محمدمحمودعبدالعال (13 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فى عمرك ولكن نريد كود البرنامج الذى يتم إدخالة عند تشغيل البرنامج لأنه بيطلبه وإذا لم تدخله يغلق البرنامج


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sammarfree (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على هذا الاطراء


----------



## sammarfree (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## SOKKARY (22 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم عايز تا authorization code ضرورى لانى محتاج اشغل البرنامج وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## KALBOUSSI MEHREZ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

لا اله الا الله عدد ما كان و عدد ما يكون 
و عدد الحركات و السكون


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (5 ديسمبر 2010)

pls reupload 1-customer number
2-Authorization Code


----------



## midinix (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*Please Send me customer number & Authorization Code

*


----------



## welding eng (9 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الحبيب بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع ... الروابط تعمل عندي ولكن يا ريت تحملها على روابط اخرى لمن لم تعمل عنده وجزاك الله كل خير اخي الحبيب


----------



## احمد الزاكر (16 أبريل 2011)

اولا جزاك الله خير على تعبك لان كلنا متاكدين انك تعبت جدا فى رفع الملفات. ثانيا الرابط الاول فقط شغال 100% والتانى مش شغال


----------



## mah_safy (17 أبريل 2011)

اين كود البرنامج لو سمحتم


----------



## م سامى زكى (18 أبريل 2011)

رجاء لو رقم تليفون مندوب كاريير بالسعودية
ولو ياريت فى المنطقة الشرقية


----------



## hema87 (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sk7582 (17 مايو 2011)

ما في codes


----------



## فتحي احم (18 مايو 2011)

برناج هاب هو برنامج ممتاز لحساب الاحمال الحرارية وهومعتمد لحساب الاحمال فى المكاتب الاستشارية


----------



## اشرف اسماعيل (22 يونيو 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 يونيو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> رابط واحد للبرنامج كامل
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/b8idgggc/hap_45.html
> 
> و قد علمت انه يلزم الاتصال بمندوب كاريير للحصول على كود التفعيل



تم اضافة الرابط للمشاركة الاصلية للموضوع
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 يونيو 2011)

الموضوع مغلق لعدم توفر بيانات التشغيل الخاصة بالبرنامج


----------

